# Substrate.......sand Or Gravel?



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

If you could give me your thoughts on what would be the best and ....how do you vacuum sand without sucking it up?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

You dont vacume sand as you do gravel.
You need to skim the surface of the sand to clean it.

If I were to do it all over again. Id use gravel.
Sand is just to messy.

Shiva


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

for me its the other way arounbd. Ive moved to gravel and its really shocking how much debris gets caught int he substrate.

If I was to do it again (and i think i will soon) i will go with sand. I just couldnt find black sand at the time, but i have now. Scrape the sruface, job done.. same goes for any algae just comes off. It does go anaerobic lower down, and you get some bubbles forming, but it settles down and you dont see the discolouration as much with balck sand.


----------

